# laptop for computer science engineering



## cool_techboy (Jun 30, 2013)

i am new to this forum so please help me out.
i need a laptop that would be sufficient for the cse(computer science engineering) course.
i dont know what all software i would have to use.
i ocassionally play some games. i want a 13-14 inch light laptop.
my engineering college will start from august, please suggest me a good laptop for the purpose.
also should i wait for the new haswell 4th gen laptops or buy old gen.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 30, 2013)

Oye !! Fill the qustionnaire & u forgot to mention the budget !!


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 2, 2013)

kindly follow the rules @cool_techboy


----------



## cool_techboy (Jul 2, 2013)

0. CPU SHOULD BE PREFERABLY HASWELL


1. My budget is around 60k


2. Screen size 13-15" thin and light(less than 2.5 kg)


3. Brand: any reputed


4. programming Movies, surfing net and light gaming


5. 1600 x 900 or more, matte screen is preferred(glossy can also do)


6. MOST IMPORTANT IT SHOULD NOT BREAK/RUN INTO TROUBLE FOR 3-4 YEARS WITHOUT ANY PROBLEM


7. SSD CACHE DRIVE (or empty mSATA bay is preferred for upgradability in future)(IF POSSIBLE)


----------



## Cilus (Jul 2, 2013)

Buddy, Haswell based Laptops are not readily available in India few of the models which are available cost a bomb which is not at all justifed considering the performance gain you will get over Ivy Bridge. And another thing, there are very few 14.1" laptops available with good configuration. I suggest you to get a 15.6" Laptop with high configuration. Currently most of the 15.6" Laptops are below 2.6 KG. Also in India, anything over 1366X768 resolution display is a very rare breed and costs a bomb, most of them are over 60K.

So here is my suggestions to you:-
*Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN *: @ 52.5K
Core i5 3210M (2.5 GHz with 3.2 GHz Turbo), 6 GB DDR3, 2 GB GT 650M GPU, 1 TB 5400 RPM HDD, 1600X900, 2 USB 3.0 + 2 USB 2.0, BT 4.0, Gigabit Lan and Wifi b/g/n


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 2, 2013)

lenovo y400 with gt 750m is priced at 720$ in the US. We can't tell really whether haswell laptops will cost more or same as ivy.

You could have got pavilion g4 or inspiron 14r below 40k.. but mostly they are discontinued and unavailable.
You could try the new hp pavilion m4 should be around 45k or less
has i5 3230m, nvidia gt 730m, 4gb ram, 1tb hdd and win 8. its a light ultrabook
or dell inspiron 14r se for 45k on flipkart


----------



## cool_techboy (Jul 2, 2013)

my parents suggested me 13" macbook air 4th gen priced 65000(after 14% student discount on 75000).
it has great battery but storage problem(128 GB only), and i donno whether it would suffice my light gaming requirement(not a hard core gamer here) and computer science course.

please great suggestion needed.


----------

